# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Forestería  Gobierno lanza campaña nacional de reforestación que generará 128 mil empleos

## gpacheco

*Se plantarán 40 millones de árboles en 18 regiones del país.* *Costo total asciende a S/. 60 millones.*  
El ministro de Agricultura, Carlos Leyton, puso en marcha hoy la Campaña Nacional de Reforestación de 40 millones de árboles en todo el país, en el marco de la adaptación al cambio climático global y el plan anticrisis, lo que favorecerá la generación de 128 mil empleos temporales.  
Indicó que esta reforestación constituye la acción más importante del gobierno peruano en la lucha mundial para la preservación del medio ambiente. 
La reforestación permitirá la captura anual de más de 570 mil toneladas métricas de dióxido de carbono, por lo cual el país obtendría significativos ingresos económicos, comentó.  
En ese sentido, invocó a las instituciones y empresas privadas a sumarse a este objetivo de alcance mundial.   
A la fecha tres instituciones participan en esta campaña ; el Ministerio de Trabajo y Promoción del Empleo (MTPE), que a través de Construyendo Perú invertirá 15 millones de soles y generará 44 mil puestos de trabajo. 
También el gobierno regional de Huancavelica, que desembolsará cuatro millones de soles y generará más de 13 mil empleos y el gobierno regional de Lima que invertirá un millón de soles. 
El ministro refirió que especies como el eucalipto, pino, ciprés y molle son algunas de las plantaciones que se realizarán en esta gran cruzada a favor del medio ambiente, las mismas que fueron producidas en los 4,400 viveros forestales comunales del Ministerio de Agricultura (Minag) 
Las plantaciones forestales se realizan en forma simultánea en 18 departamentos del país, aprovechando la temporada de lluvias, tales como Ancash, Ayacucho, Cajamarca, Cusco, Junín, entre otros.   
El costo total de la campaña de reforestación es de aproximadamente 60 millones de soles, de los cuales 12 millones se destinará a producción de plantones, 40 millones en mano de  obra campesina y ocho millones en aporte de herramientas, transporte, seguridad y alimentos, detalló.   
Refirió que las plantaciones forestales, también conocidas como sumideros de carbón, han jugado un papel importante en las negociaciones del cambio climático y constituyen una pieza fundamental para limitar las concentraciones de gases de efecto invernadero, definidas en el Protocolo de Kyoto.  
En el mercado mundial una tonelada de dióxido de carbono se vende a 12 dólares, lo que abre la posibilidad de hacer negocio con bonos de carbono, explicó por su parte el funcionario de Agrorural, Jaime Rosales.  
Leyton precisó que los trabajadores temporales que se beneficiarán con esta campaña de reforestación en el Perú, serán remunerados con unos 100 dólares por dos meses de trabajo.   
En la ceremonia de lanzamiento de la campaña participaron el ministro de Trabajo y Promoción del Empleo, Jorge Villasante, el presidente del gobierno regional de Lima, Nelson Chui, el director de Crecer, Iván Hidalgo, y el director de Construyendo Perú, David Palacios, entre otras autoridades y funcionarios del sector Agricultura.   
En dicha reunión también se inauguró el Centro de Operaciones del Programa de Desarrollo Productivo Agrario Rural (Agrorural) del Minag, que coordinará acciones descentralizadas a nivel nacional para implementar el apoyo directo a miles de agricultores y desde donde se trasmitirá AgroRural TV.  
Esta televisión digital virtual llevará información en simultáneo a través de las ocho radios campesinas y vía internet a todo el mundo.   *Fuente: www.andina.com.pe (26/01/09)
Foto: ANDINA (Carlos Lezama)*Temas similares: Se inició campaña de reforestación en la región Tacna Campaña de reforestación en Apurímac generará más de 1,400 empleos temporales Meta para la próxima campaña de reforestación será sembrar 60 millones de árboles MTPE y Minag inician hoy campaña de forestación que generará más de 44,000 empleos Inauguran hoy en Magdalena campaña nacional Recíclame, cumple tu papel

----------

